
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (May 2014) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
aviraldg
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Need a solid, secure app on multiple platforms, on a tight deadline? I'm your
man.

 _One of the winners at SyScan Hardcode 2013
([http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.in/2013/05/the-
results-...](http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.in/2013/05/the-results-are-
in-hardcode-secure.html) ) and two-time grand prize winner of Google Code-in_

Platforms (in order of experience):

\- Web Applications (Python, Node.js, Frontend/JS)

\- Android apps

\- Cross Platform Desktop Apps (Qt)

\- I love experimenting. Currently learning Haskell; will gladly pick up
whatever your team uses!

Accounts: [https://github.com/aviraldg](https://github.com/aviraldg),
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/152873/aviraldg](http://stackoverflow.com/users/152873/aviraldg),
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/aviraldg/](http://in.linkedin.com/in/aviraldg/)

Contact: me [at] aviraldg.com (prefix subject with 'work', please)

\---

Keyword Soup: C, C++, Python, JavaScript, Node.js, Qt, Django, Flask, Web2py,
Android, HTML5

------
cshipley
SEEKING WORK - Freelance mobile developer (Android and iOS) Portland
Oregon/Remote

I have over 20 years industry experience from design, development,
architecture, QA and product support. Front-end and back-end development.
Java, C#, Objective-C, Xamarin, PHP, MySQL, C/C++

Portfolio

Nike + Running -- Nike's premier running application.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nike.plusg...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nike.plusgps&hl=en)

Vapp (Veteran's Appliction) Android –
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.omf.vapp](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.omf.vapp)

Ease into 5K Android –
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper.c25k)

Bridge to 10K Android –
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper.b210k)

Ease into 10K Android –
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper.ei10k)

Walk There iOS App – Live walking tour application. Article:
[http://blog.oregonlive.com/my-
portland/2011/09/metro_and_kai...](http://blog.oregonlive.com/my-
portland/2011/09/metro_and_kaiser_permanente_launch_free_walk_there_iphone_app.html)

Economist Pocket World in Figures iOS App –
[https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/the-economist-world-in-
figur...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/the-economist-world-in-
figures/id438709514?mt=8)

Caller Dashboard – (Android Tablet, Android Phone, Ultrabook) link:
[http://www.thugdesign.com/projects](http://www.thugdesign.com/projects)

Nike + Vertical -- Mobile/Google Glass prototype for hands-free help with
rock-climbing.

Fridge Art iOS – Social picture sharing app using refrigerator metaphor.
Unpublished

Life Sampler Android – Data collection application.

~~~
sidekicks
@cshipley, how best can you be reached?

~~~
johnnyg
If you click a poster's name, they often list their email in their account
profile. In this case, they did:

"csg@tekeeper @t gm@il dot com".gsub!('@','a')

------
samlevy
SEEKING WORK - Remote (part time)

Ruby developer based in the UK with 5 years professional experience looking
for remote work. MVP builds, mentoring, full application builds.

In my spare time, I built and run a UK geocoding web service -
[http://geocodable.io](http://geocodable.io),
[https://github.com/geocodable](https://github.com/geocodable)

I’ve experience working with,

    
    
      - RESTful and SOAP web APIs in Rails and Sinatra
      - Payments with Stripe, Braintree and PayPal
      - SaaS applications
      - Digital product sales and fulfilment
      - E-commerce websites
      - Geospatial search
    

Technical skills,

    
    
      - Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Sinatra, Backbone.js, Javascript
      - PostgreSQL, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Redis
      - Heroku, Chef
    

Website: [http://samlevy.me](http://samlevy.me)

Email: hn at levy dot io

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote - Travel Possible

Experienced pair of software developers with a history in startups. Proficient
in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'bottle', 'google.app.engine']
      * Javascript  ['angular','backbone','node'];
      * Clojure  '(Compojure)
      * Haskell, Go (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing. Previous engagements include
Getaround, Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, Swiftstack, and Changetip,
among others.

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
Swizec
SEEKING WORK - Remote (currently based in SF Bay Area)

Companies hire me to fix up their codebase so everyone else can be more
productive, or to build new features. Usually a combination of both.

I focus mostly on rich JavaScript apps with either a RoR or node.js backend,
but I've worked iwth a laundry list of technologies. If you have any cool data
to visualize, I've published a book on d3.js and have been jonesing for
something interesting to do in that direction.

Github: [http://github.com](http://github.com)

Website: [http://swizec.com](http://swizec.com)

Ping me on swizec@swizec.com, let's build something cool.

------
gk1
SEEKING WORK - NYC or Remote

I want to help you get more users/customers from your traffic at a lower cost
of acquisition. I do this by analyzing your conversion funnel and then
optimizing it with tactics like A/B testing, automated emails, collecting
feedback, etc. Not tracking your funnel? I can help with that too.

I don't just give drive-by advice. I write code, copywrite, setup A/B tests,
setup email lists, configure Analytics, ... whatever it takes.

More info, case studies, and testimonials here:
[http://www.gkogan.co](http://www.gkogan.co)

Contact me directly at greg[at]gkogan[dot]co, or call me at +1 917 575 9535.

------
yegg
SEEKING FREELANCERS: DuckDuckGo (remote or local in Paoli, PA)

If you're an avid DuckDuckGo user who is excited about what we're trying to
accomplish, then check out our hiring page at
[https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring](https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring)

We're looking for people who are eventually interested to transition to full-
time.

Right now we're in need of some freelancing help in a number of areas
including: 1) devops (using Chef); 2) backend (using Perl); 3) production
design (using interface templates).

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

My name is Ram Rachum, and I’m a freelance software developer. I help
businesses solve their problems using software, mostly by developing web-based
applications. I work mainly in Python and Django.

On the technical level, it’s my responsibility to have high problem-solving
skills; to design a good architecture for each project I work on; to implement
that architecture quickly and effectively; and to be experienced with the
languages and frameworks that I’m using, so when a problem comes up, I don’t
have to spend 2 hours to research and solve it but rather just 5 minutes,
because I’ve seen that problem dozen of times before.

On the project-management level, it’s my responsibility to communicate clearly
and honestly with the client and my collaborators on the project; to
understand exactly what the client wants to build as we plan together how to
build it; to always keep the client updated about progress; to have an owner
mentality and make decisions with the best interest of the client in mind; to
own up to mistakes when they happen; and to always get feedback as early as
possible from the client and from the users, so we know we’re not wasting time
going into blind alleys, and we’re spending time only on features that the
users are happy with. My email is ram@rachum.com . Send me an email and say
hello.

More details about me: [http://ram.rachum.com/cv/](http://ram.rachum.com/cv/)

------
akbarnama
SEEKING WORK - remote only, from Mumbai-India

Recently helped a couple of clients with performance optimization of WordPress
sites - www.SingaporeFurnitureRental.com - helped to successfully improve the
loading speed from the about 10 seconds to 3 seconds

[https://www.book-pay.com](https://www.book-pay.com) went live in June 2013 -
developed from scratch in Django and Postgres,a site for booking seat for
cycling tours offered by www.londonbicycle.com - so far 600+ users with 400+
seats booked

Helped in launching [http://www.foodfan.com](http://www.foodfan.com) \-
Django,Postgres, S3 for photos, Sphinx for search, Jquery

9+ years of software development experience in dotnet and Django, open to
working on other technologies.

Have worked with clients from US, UK and Syria

A blog post - [http://www.vishalsodani.com/programming/experience-report-
fr...](http://www.vishalsodani.com/programming/experience-report-fr...).

[https://www.github.com/vishalsodani/](https://www.github.com/vishalsodani/)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani](http://www.linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani)

[http://vishalsodani.com/freelance-
experience/](http://vishalsodani.com/freelance-experience/)

Contact: vishalsodani@gmail.com

------
reuven
SEEKING WORK - based in Israel (and Chicago through mid-June), but work
remotely

I've been a full-stack Web developer since 1993, and a consultant since 1995.
I have extensive experience with Ruby (and Rails), Python, PostgreSQL,
JavaScript, and many other technologies.

My real value isn't my extensive technological know-how. Rather, it's my
ability to communicate effectively with both technical and non-technical
people, and to turn that communication into business value.

I know how to take business needs and turn them into software, by myself and
with others. I also know how to describe technical issues in terms that
business people can understand, that allow us to make informed decisions. Many
of my clients have used me as a remote, part-time CTO or lead developer.

I also help developers and teams improve their coding and management
practices. I frequently teach in-person courses in Python, Ruby/Rails,
PostgreSQL, and Git to such companies as Apple, Cisco, Freescale, HP, SANDisk,
and VMWare. I also offer online coaching/pairing services to individuals and
teams.

My aim: Long-term, interesting projects with nice people. (Short-term
relationships can also be fine, depending on the work and my schedule.) Bottom
line, I like to speak with and help nice people, and feel privileged that my
work lets me do so.

If I can be of help to you or your company, contact me at reuven@lerner.co.il,
or on Skype as "reuvenlerner". You can also read more about me at
[http://lerner.co.il/](http://lerner.co.il/) .

~~~
smoyer
"I've been a full-stack Web developer since 1993"

That's an early adopter! I was still craving an Internet connection at the
time.

~~~
reuven
The story is that a friend of mine at MIT came back to the student newspaper
and said, "I just went to a lecture given by this guy Tim Berners-Lee,
describing this thing he's calling the World-Wide Web. We should get on this!"

So we set up a Web server with some of the newspaper's archives, and then
e-mailed TimBL and said, "Hey, we set up a Web site. What do you think?" His
response was something like, "That's great! I'll put it on my list of all of
the Web sites in the world." And that's how my career got started; turns out
that we were one of the first 100 sites in the world.

------
Jasber
SEEKING WORK - North Carolina / Remote / Travel is perfectly fine too

10 years+ of experience as a full-stack developer on the web (and more
recently a few years experience with Mac & iOS). While I primarily work in
Python/Django, Objective-C, Javascript, PHP—I am not as focused on the tech.

I am 100% focused on providing you a ridiculous amount of value—which usually
means making you more money or getting more/better users. Every engagement we
work on together should end up making you significantly more money than I
cost. A few common ways I've done this in the past:

\- Optimized conversion rates through marketing copy, drip campaigns, landing
page optimization, a/b testing, etc... and increased yearly revenue by 1.5
million dollars

\- Automated manual processes which saved hundreds of employee-hours every
month

\- Fixed a bottleneck where a company couldn't scale past 10 sales employees
due to insufficient reporting systems. Now they can scale up to 50-100, which
directly contributes to their ability to make money.

I'd love to learn more about your business and see if/how I can provide value
using methods like this. If you're interested in hiring me, please email
contact [at] bradjasper [dot] com

To learn more visit [http://bradjasper.com/](http://bradjasper.com/)

------
Alex_MJ
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote or Travel

Data - Python - Machine Learning - Human Learning

Software developer with experience in machine learning, statistics, web apps,
data mining specific to hardware. Work mainly in python, flask/django, AWS,
proficient with frontend technologies, but much more interested in complicated
data-intensive stats-heavy find-some-insights work. If I haven't worked with a
technology before, I generally figure out how to handle it pretty quickly. I'm
also happy to consult with executives/management about leveraging data, being
data-fluent, and not burning tons of money chasing vague "big data" dreams and
getting nothing out of it.

EXPERIMENTAL: I'm absolutely passionate about self-directed learning, and the
way that most companies incentivize their employees getting smarter is, IMO,
somewhere between nonexistent and ass-backwards. If somebody wants guidance
incentivizing employees to pick up new skills and mental models (whether
technical, management, interpersonal) - definitely shoot me an email and let's
talk.

Background also includes mechanical/industrial engineering, and managing large
industrial projects, I'm very solid at leading/working alongside teams.

Contact: alex at courseradius dot com

------
robertha
SEEKING WORK - Chicago area or remote Full-stack web developer and freelancer
with 10 years of experience and a math background looking for work in the
Chicago area. So far I’ve specialized on digital startups, and have worked
with clients out of Chicago’s 1871. Throughout my work I’ve also been involved
in helping startups build the back end of their application, design and
optimize their websites and develop their business. Interested in short and
long term projects. While working with me you'll also get access to a
copywriter and an artist/designer.

Primary Specialties:

\- MEAN (MongoDB, Express, Angular.js, Node.js)

\- LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP), including Wordpress

\- Server set up on: CentOS, Solaris, Ubuntu, and Debian

\- Data analysis in R and SAS

All of my development is responsive. In the past, I’ve worked on e-commerce
sites, social networks, mobile versions of websites, and other projects. Here
are some publicly available examples:

[http://loadcost.com](http://loadcost.com) \- Node.js (JavaScript), data
analysis model written in R

[http://yolobe.com](http://yolobe.com) \- Node.js (JavaScript)

[http://foundintown.com](http://foundintown.com) \- PHP

References from past clients available. If you are interested, email me at:
robert.haidari@gmail.com

------
mustardamus
SEEKING WORK - GERMANY, in the EU or REMOTE

Hey, my name is Basti and I've been a freelance webdeveloper for over 5 years.
For the past months I've been a nomad traveling through Europe. I've got two
backpacks. If your job requires traveling (in the EU): I'm totally ready.

My current area of work includes everything JavaScript (+CoffeeScript) and the
rest of the crew: HTML + CSS.

Frontend:

    
    
      * jQuery
    
      * Backbone, Underscore
    
      * Mustache, Handlebars
    
      * Stylus, LESS
    
      * Foundation, Bootstrap, Semantic-UI
    
      * Gulp, Grunt, Bower
    

Backend:

    
    
      * Node.js, NPM
    
      * Express, Koa
    
      * Socket.io, Websockets
    
      * MongoDB, Redis
    
      * Git, Ubuntu, Nginx
    
    

I am the creator of jQAPI ([http://jqapi.com](http://jqapi.com)), have sold a
jQuery Showcase/Blog/Twitter ([http://usejquery.com](http://usejquery.com))
and I finished 3rd in the Nodeknockout 2012 in the category Utility/Fun.

My current project is [http://pairs.io](http://pairs.io) \- a remote control
for the web.

Find my mail address in my profile. Or
[http://mustardamus.com](http://mustardamus.com) or
[http://akrasia.me](http://akrasia.me) or
[http://github.com/mustardamus](http://github.com/mustardamus) or
[http://twitter.com/mustardamus](http://twitter.com/mustardamus).

Looking forward to your message!

------
Qworg
SEEKING WORK - Remote (On Site if Necessary)

Author of Hacking the Kinect
([http://amzn.to/1aljFwQ](http://amzn.to/1aljFwQ)). I'm a robotics guy looking
for some side work. I'll solve your robotics/sensors/complicated hw/sw
problems. I'm out of Cleveland area right now.

Skills: Sensor Fusion, Mathematical Filters, Localization, Planning,
Kinematics, Sensors, Gesture Recognition and more. Computer Science is the
easiest for me, but I've worked at every level (EE, ME). C/C++, Python, Java,
Android, Go, Ladder, etc.

Project Examples:

* Hybrid Safety System (Perception, Sensor Fusion): [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_Xc4yq-rz0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_Xc4yq-rz0)

* 38-Ton Self Driving Mining Trucks (Perception System): [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlqV0BNVkKQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlqV0BNVkKQ)

* Paint Stripping Fighter Jets with a High Powered Laser (Sensor Fusion): [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKmE2Bu3LqY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKmE2Bu3LqY)

Github: [https://github.com/Qworg](https://github.com/Qworg)

Email: jeffkramr@gmail.com

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I have a research background,
data analysis, playing around with NLP right now. I run a django dev shop,
currently taking gigs for it. Here's my portfolio:

* [http://www.cloudshuffle.com/](http://www.cloudshuffle.com/)

* [http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)

Contact details in my profile or the link above. Here're some examples from my
portfolio:

* [http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants.

* [http://www.ecomarket.com](http://www.ecomarket.com) \- An online marketplace for ethical and eco friendly products.

* [http://www.teaspiller.com](http://www.teaspiller.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Recently acquired by Intuit]

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

------
prontotype
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote ok -- San Francisco, CA Bay Area preferred
(contract, part time, chance for full time long term)

[http://prontotype.us](http://prontotype.us)

Prontotype Inc. is looking for an iOS (with Android a huge plus) developer
with UI/UX expertise to join our core team and design, build, and iterate on
web and mobile apps for idea-stage startup founders.

Prontotype was founded to bridge the gap from idea to MVP as quickly and
efficiently as possible. We are rapidly taking on new clients while
maintaining current projects, and we are looking for a creative, experienced,
multi-talented developer to further scale. We ship features weekly on a
variety of projects and iterate and refine often, so the ideal candidate will
be quick on their feet in a brainstorm, write extensible clean code, and
communicate very well -- we have our own development frameworks that change as
product needs evolve so interfacing well with us is an absolute must.

You will first be hired on a contract basis for a specific project. If we work
well together there is opportunity for more down the road. We generate A LOT
of work and can offer varied and exciting problem solving opportunities (think
2-5 simultaneous startup ideas) as time goes on -- Prontotype deals with new
ideas almost every day! There is also a possibility for equity in some of our
projects down the road depending on how things go.

Send inquiries to jobs@prontotype.us and tell us about yourself. Please
include links or a portfolio of projects you have worked on (we are most
impressed with apps you have shipped now on the App Store, frameworks you have
made, pet projects you are proud of... things that show what you love to
build!).

------
skardan
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or EU

We are two SW developers with a passion for our craft, performance and
algorithms. Martin has a PhD in data structures, Dan has a plenty of
experience from large system integration projects.

How can we help your business? We can bring the most value if we focus
together on performance and reliability. Better performance means lower costs
of HW, faster application for your users or you to get that important report
in minutes and not in hours or even days.

We can also build an MVP or application, help you with architecture, review
both code and design, find bottlenecks and propose optimisations.

Our skills: Linux, Unix, C, C++, Oracle PL/SQL, Scheme, Perl, JS, Clojure and
ClojureScript. Technologies we would like to use more: Clojure, React.js and
Om, Erlang or data science.

You can hire us either individually or as a team. We have already worked
together remotely for a San Jose company (C, kernel and userspace for a Linux
based device).

[http://cz.linkedin.com/in/skardan](http://cz.linkedin.com/in/skardan)
[http://cz.linkedin.com/in/martinsenft](http://cz.linkedin.com/in/martinsenft)

Contact me at dan.skarda+hn@gmail.com

------
Oculus
SEEKING WORK - Toronto/Kitchener or Remote

I'm a full stack web developer based in Toronto/Kitchener.

Skills: AngularJS, D3.js, Node.js, Express.js, Android, jQuery, pure
Javascript, Photoshop, PostgreSQL, Nginx Experience: I've written RESTful
APIs, survey Widgets, web applications, and Android apps. I also have
experience with Arduino (maze solving car), 8085 Assembler, and C (both at a
basic level). I'm always open to learning anything that gets the job done.

===Past Projects===

OrgoShmorgo (Organic Molecule Visualizer - D3.js):
[http://emils.github.io/orgoShmorgo/](http://emils.github.io/orgoShmorgo/)

Gekko (Market Share Visualizer - AngularJS/D3.js):
[http://emils.github.io/gekko/](http://emils.github.io/gekko/)

2048-Multiplayer (Real-time Multiplayer - SockJS/Node.js/PostgreSQL):
[http://emils.github.io/2048-multiplayer/](http://emils.github.io/2048-multiplayer/)

Portfolio: [http://stolarsky.com](http://stolarsky.com)

Github: [https://github.com/EmilS](https://github.com/EmilS)

Email: emil.stolarsky@gmail.com

------
ugisozols
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a Ruby on Rails developer who's looking for Rails and light Ember.js work.
I do prefer pair programming but can just as easily work solo.

In the past I've been doing a lot of the backend type of work but since I
started to learn Ember I've been spending more and more time on the client
side and I must admit it - I like it.

Here are some of the past projects I have worked on:

[http://refinerycms.com](http://refinerycms.com) \- the most popular open
source CMS built on top of Rails. I'm also the core team member behind this
project.

[http://reporeader.com](http://reporeader.com) \- a way of tracking repository
activity that are hosted on GitHub.

[https://emberflare.com](https://emberflare.com) \- a community driven place
where everyone can share news related to Ember.js. I have open sourced this
project and it can be viewed in my GitHub profile.

mail: ugis@ugisozols.com

github: [https://github.com/ugisozols](https://github.com/ugisozols)

www: [http://ugisozols.com](http://ugisozols.com)

------
reneherse
SEEKING WORK – Nashville, TN or Remote

We’re a design and development team (two brothers) currently based out of
Nashville, TN. We each have a broad range of skills, are effective
communicators, skilled at collaborating remotely. We're available as a team or
individually.

DEVELOPMENT: Brian handles the development side of things. He works the full
stack, including: JS, Node, ROR, PHP, MySQL, NoSQL, Mongo, SASS. He's pretty
design savvy too.

DESIGN: I'm Scott, a UX, UI, & product guy. I do most of my designing in the
browser using SASS and HAML, with Fireworks, Sketch, Photoshop or Illustrator
for graphic assets. I can hold my own with visual design and excel at product
conception and engineering the user experience. My work includes a lot of
softer skills as well: branding & logos, copy writing, sketching, wire
framing, user stories, etc. I'm also open to full time employment, and
relocating for the right opportunity.

Our best portfolio pieces right now are probably our own side projects. While
not finished yet, we'd be happy to demo them to interested parties. For now,
we have a couple of snazzy prelaunch pages:

[http://mixstud.io](http://mixstud.io) A nascent startup: Audio production
services for independent recording artists.

[http://fleur.io](http://fleur.io) A To-Do list web app that helps you avoid
procrastination and increase mindfulness.

We're interested in working with folks to help create MVPs, web apps, or to
just contribute where an extra hand is needed in design or development. We're
both entrepreneurial at heart, and approach things with a founder's mindset.

CONTACT: info [at] arenzdesign.com

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK (remote, located in Connecticut)

Developer and designer (4+ years), work out of my own shop, HetaThemes
([http://hetathemes.com](http://hetathemes.com)). Our flagship theme is
MidLaw, a theme for small to mid-sized law firms.

Primarily develop, design, and customize WordPress themes, or convert PSD
designs or HTML/CSS/jQuery to WordPress. I'm also building an app and run my
own server as a hobby.

I've worked on complex sites for digital agencies (30+ templates, 25+
plugins), as well as on smaller sites for small businesses/individuals (10
templates, 10 plugins). References available.

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS/LESS, jQuery, CodeIgniter, WordPress,
mySQL, ZURB Foundation (3/4/5), Bootstrap, SVN or Git for version control,
Fogbugz or Sifter for issue tracking, HipChat to keep in touch with clients.
Self-taught and resourceful.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com). I can send you links to
live sites I've designed and developed, sites I've converted to WP, etc.

Note: Will have capacity for new projects after May 14.

------
cpolis
SEEKING WORK - Remote or San Luis Obispo/Santa Barbara, CA

* Ruby and JavaScript developer with Rails, Node.js, d3.js, iOS, experience

* Can work across the stack, decent eye for design, author of two popular jQuery plugins

* Have worked with startups, two YC companies, worked remotely, built many MVPs and live applications

* Good communicator, crazy about code quality and user experience

* Particularly interested in data visualization, analysis, analytics, d3.js, finance(currently working on a data dashboard for a hedge fund)

Blog, more information: [http://www.bytemuse.com/](http://www.bytemuse.com/)

Email: cmpolis@gmail.com

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/chrispolis](https://twitter.com/chrispolis)

Github: [https://github.com/cmpolis](https://github.com/cmpolis)

Stack Overflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/238672/cmpolis](http://stackoverflow.com/users/238672/cmpolis)

LinkedIn: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/chris-
polis/24/33/89a](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/chris-polis/24/33/89a)

------
cynicalkane
SEEKING WORK -- Remote or local. I'm based out of nowhere in particular, and
like to travel to interesting places.

Full stack software engineer with 5+ years experience and a math background.
Mostly I do heavy lifting in Java and Clojure. I've worked on complicated
cloud pipelines, full-stack web apps, and in a past life, high volume, near
real-time distributed trade processing applications for a Big Finance Company.
I've also done work with parsing, domain specific languages, full-stack web
development, custom high-speed message queues, and security and encryption. I
like to solve hard problems.

Github: [https://github.com/mthvedt/](https://github.com/mthvedt/)

Linkedin: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mike-
thvedt/11/5b4/9bb](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/mike-thvedt/11/5b4/9bb)

Contact: mike.thvedt@gmail.com

The buzzword list: Java, JEE, JMS, Hibernate, Spring, jUnit, Clojure,
Ring/Compojure, Javascript, jQuery, Mocha, Haskell, Oracle and Postgres SQL,
ElasticSearch, Redis, Mongo, AWS.

------
zrail
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I literally wrote the book on integrating Stripe into your Rails
application[1]. I'm available for short-term engagements to help you with
yours.

[https://www.petekeen.net/about](https://www.petekeen.net/about)

[1]: [https://www.petekeen.net/mastering-modern-
payments](https://www.petekeen.net/mastering-modern-payments)

------
SteveMorin
SEEKING FREELANCER - Philadelphia or Remote with weekly travel to Philadelphia
-Data Architect for the Big Data and Data Science Team . Taking fulltime and
consulting candidates. We have internal facing and client facing positions on
the team, so there is a lot of opportunities. We are implementing a new
analytics platform. If your interested let me know. I would love to talk to
you more about the role. Data Architect - Big Data Platform and Science Team -
Relevant Experience

    
    
        - Hadoop
        - Data Modeling
        - Data Warehousing
        - DBA Experience
        - Hive
        - ETL Design
        - Schema Design
        - Data Dictionary Creation
        - Information Architecture 
        - Bonus: Impala, Drill, Spark
    

Software Engineer - BigData Analytics Platform Team

    
    
        - Hadoop 2.0 
        - Hive
        - Yarn
        - Spark
        - Kafka
        - Ansible
    

Data Scientists & Data Analysts - Data Science

    
    
        - MapReduce 2
        - Tableau
        - Hive
        - Sas
        - R
    

Email: steve@demandcube.com

------
toumhi
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Paris, France - but can travel in Europe)

Full-stack web developer with sharp marketing skills.

I can help with figuring out how to make more money out of your application
(B2B SaaS apps are where I have the most experience).

By understanding who your customers are and what they're looking for, I can
help create a better experience for them (examples: fixing application hot
spots, adding live feedback chat at the right spot, customer satisfaction
surveys, analyzing and reducing churn rate...)

Do you have poor signup rates? Low activation or retention metrics? Do you
think you could make more money out of your current application?

I have 8 years of experience as a software developer
(Python/Django/Javascript), and I've worked both on my own products and for
other startups.

I can also help with your MVP, help you come up with the right questions, and
developing the right product.

Get more and better customers for your SaaS:
[http://www.saasfoundry.io](http://www.saasfoundry.io)

------
josemrb
SEEKING WORK - South America (EST) - Remote Only

Hello there, I have been building software for about 10 years, spent last 5
years around web technologies and mobile apps.

Talking about best practices, I'm a fan of: * Convention over configuration *
Behavior driven development / Test driven development * Continuous integration
* Progressive enhancement * Agile development (I'm a Certified ScrumMaster)

Latest project: Online booking tool for an Online Travel Agency [http://crs-
colwick.apphb.com](http://crs-colwick.apphb.com)

Usual rates:

* .Net / C# / JavaScript / Web : $1k/week

* Ruby / Rails / Web : $750/week

Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions.

\---

Jose Miguel Rivero Bruno

work@josemrb.com

[https://github.com/josemrb](https://github.com/josemrb)

[https://www.odesk.com/users/~0194657ddb37013a36](https://www.odesk.com/users/~0194657ddb37013a36)

[http://bo.linkedin.com/in/josemrb](http://bo.linkedin.com/in/josemrb)

------
creature
SEEKING WORK - remote, London UK (for now)

I'm a full-stack web developer who mostly uses Ruby/Rails, JavaScript, Python,
and PHP. I'm available from the end of June, so I'm interested in hearing from
people who are planning for Q3. I live in London, but am moving abroad soon.
This means I'd be available in your office for a couple of weeks before
switching to remote work.

I spent 4 years at Last.fm developing software used by millions of people,
worked at a similar scale at Sun Microsystems, have helped small teams fix
their legacy codebase to escape their technical debt, and mentored developers
& businesses. I particularly like small teams/startups, and like shaping the
product/business direction too.

You can find out more about me at
[http://alexpounds.com/cv](http://alexpounds.com/cv) . I'd like to hear from
people with firm plans as well as people interested in exploring options.

------
seekingdev_00
SEEKING FREELANCER

Full-time / Part-time Contract position for a very good full-stack Rails
developer

Responsibilities: Need to add some user functionality and a full Admin panel
(including simple content management for static pages) to an existing Rails
web app. Preferably the developer will then provide ongoing maintenance and
support on a very part-time basis after the main project is complete - perhaps
5 hours per week. The code is in very good shape with good test coverage.

Location: remote - preferably U.S. or Canada, but would consider UK, Spain, &
South America.

We're seeking an experienced full-stack Ruby on Rails developer, or very small
team to take on a challenging project.

Must: \- Have at least 3 years solid Rails experience developing web apps. \-
Be able to start within a couple weeks.

Please include your CV, links to past projects you had a very significant part
in developing that are still live, and a link to your Linkedin profile if you
have one.

[railswebappproject] a.t. g-m-a-i-l

------
Janteh
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (based in The Netherlands)

Hi! I'm looking to get into the freelancing game. I'm currently employed so
I'm looking for a part time gig (one day a week max) to test the waters. I've
been developing since my teens, but always on the side. I now feel I'm ready
to combine my product and development skills to build awesome stuff for
others.

I like building tools that make people's (working) life easier. Building tools
and small web apps to support people in their daily work is what I've been
doing for the last couple of years, next to my work as a Product Manager. I
think work like this suits my limited availability perfectly.

I build using 'full stack' Rails, started on Rails 2.3 in 2009 and have been a
fan since.

You can contact me at janteh@gmail.com. I'm holding back a bit on giving out
personal information here due to my ongoing employment, but can give you all
my info in private.

------
soneca
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

Need to have working experience with:

Node.js + Express

Sequelize + MySQL

Amazon AWS - Elastic Beanstalk (worker & web server) + SQS (Simple Queue
Service) + SES (Simple Email Service)

I am founding a startup in Brazil that provides a system for restaurants to
create a loyalty program through Facebook’s checkin feature. Basically it is a
Facebook App that the end user sign up and we monitor their check-ins,
creating vouchers so they can claim small prizes on the restaurants.

A developer created the MVP and will continue to manage the development (as
CTO), but he can no longer work as many hours as necessary. So we decided to
hire a freelancer to create all the code (from small front-end changes, to
whole new features, and all in between).

We want to hire someone per hour, giving at first small projects, then, with
time and trust, bigger tasks. This is intendend to be a longtime professional
relationship. As we are an unfunded startup, we can't afford expensive rates.

email at profile

------
resu_nimda
SEEKING WORK - Austin, TX. Open to remote work and relocation.

Mid-level Full Stack Developer

Experience and interests: javascript / node.js / html / css / c# / c++ /
python / sql / git / various

Currently working on an enterprise SaaS product, looking to transition into
creating javascript/HTML5 apps for clients. I'm a voracious independent
learner, and very engrossed in the tools, techniques, and processes of modern
web development. Strong analysis and comprehension skills, solid programming
background, and soft skills to effectively communicate with clients and
coworkers. I can rapidly "dig in" and absorb responsibilities, and my value
quickly becomes apparent to those I work with.

website: [http://jamesrowen.me](http://jamesrowen.me)

github: [https://github.com/jamesrowen](https://github.com/jamesrowen)

------
SEMW
SEEKING WORK - Central London, local or remote

Young programmer / maths geek doing high-quality freelance full-stack web
development. Experienced mostly with Ruby-based stacks (sinatra & rails), but
very happy to work with any technology that'd be fun to learn! Email me at
hnfreelancer@simonwoolf.net to talk about anything :)

More info at [http://simonwoolf.net](http://simonwoolf.net)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=316010039](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=316010039)

Github: [https://github.com/simonwoolf](https://github.com/simonwoolf)

Twitter: [http://twitter.com/semw](http://twitter.com/semw)

Example of recent work: [http://disability-
discrimination.herokuapp.com/](http://disability-
discrimination.herokuapp.com/)

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polygot, full-stack developer with over 13 years experience. My
specialties are Rails, Postgres, Javascript, and Chef, although I've also done
some iOS and Machine Learning projects. I am reliable, easy to work with,
quick to turn things around, and a good communicator. I can work solo or on a
team, either as lead or a team member.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir](https://github.com/pjungwir)

[http://littleboxespdx.com](http://littleboxespdx.com)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/ios-async-talk](https://github.com/pjungwir/ios-
async-talk)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
andrewljohnson
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote OK, Berkeley, CA

Our team needs another iOS developer - our ideal is someone who works with us
first on contract, and later full-time.

We are a 6-person software studio, with a specialty in high-performance,
offline maps. We have been making iPhone apps since 2009. Our most well-known
app, Gaia GPS, is the quintessential app for the outdoors, and 3 of our apps
are currently being featured by Apple.

To qualify for this position, you need to be able to demonstrate you excel at
iOS development. You will need to pass a technical interview, and either
provide code samples or walk us through your role in other iOS projects.

Contact jobs@gaiagps.com and see:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/54415/technical-
softwa...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/54415/technical-software-
studio-seeks-ios-developer-gaia-gps?a=14mCdxtFm&searchTerm=maps)

------
engined
SEEKING FREELANCER - Boston/Cambridge, MA

Looking for a data scientist / developer to help in analyzing, and building
some visuals around a pretty interesting dataset (65,000+ court cases and
their associated data -- judges, parties, attorneys, dockets, etc.). This is
early stage, experimental, a bit greenfield, and so far a lot of fun. There's
a decent amount of statistical correlation to figure out, and also potential
for some textual analysis to be done.

The intent is to eventually convert some of the more interesting analyses into
visuals for presentation online.

Dataset currently resides in Postgres and the language of choice is Python (so
Pandas, NumPy, NLTK (maybe?),etc.)

I'd prefer someone local (Cambridge) so we can do some work in tandem, but if
remote is the only possibility and there's a good case for it, willing to try.

If interested, email me at info@docketdaily.com

[EDIT] Fixed email address to a working one

Good luck out there!

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area or remote

Currently available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~7 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from design mocks.

In the past, I've worked with companies like Leap Motion, Anki, Rocket Fuel,
and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own. In my spare time, I
fly airplanes.

Looking for 10-20 hour per week engagements only right now.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com](http://toddeichel.com)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
brickcap
SEEKING WORK, REMOTE would not mind re locating.

Hello :)

My name is Akshat Jiwan Sharma. I am a freelancer living in gurgaon, India. I
have been working as a contractor for about two years now. A large portion of
my work has come through odesk and I have gotten some good reviews there.
Check out my profile

[https://www.odesk.com/users/~01ee4d19be0ec63fe0](https://www.odesk.com/users/~01ee4d19be0ec63fe0)

At present I working on a series of tutorials for openresty (ngx_lua)

[https://github.com/brickcap/openresty_examples](https://github.com/brickcap/openresty_examples)

I am good with following technologies

. node js

. erlang

. nginx

. couchdb

. lucene

. Elastic search

I am a regular contributor on github

[https://github.com/brickcap](https://github.com/brickcap)

and on stackoverflow

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/1263781/akshat-jiwan-
sharma](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1263781/akshat-jiwan-sharma)

You can contact me at akshatjiwan@gmail.com

Thank you for reading.

------
rk0567
SEEKING WORK - remote .

I'm a full-stack web developer. I love building MVPs, so if you have an idea,
then I can quickly build a MVP for you.

My skills : Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, HTML5, CSS3/Sass, jQuery/CoffeeScript,
Bootstrap/Foundation, VPS/AWS/S3/Linux/Ubuntu, SEO/Inbound Marketing.

### Recent projects :

[http://railyo.com](http://railyo.com) (A curated job board for Rails
Freelancers), [http://assembleyourpc.net](http://assembleyourpc.net) (pc
builder tool)

### Weekend projects built using Sinatra/Foundation :

[http://distancecalculator.me](http://distancecalculator.me),
[http://scrabblewordfinder.org](http://scrabblewordfinder.org)

My Blog [http://blog.sudobits.com](http://blog.sudobits.com)

Contact : ramesh at relaxingartists.com.

------
johannaRVA
SEEKING WORK - C#/.NET/MVC/SQL Server - Virginia (US), remote, or travel

Full stack developer (C#, ASP.Net, MVC, SQL Server, HTML/CSS, javascript,
jquery, ...) with 12+ years of experience

I specialize in large databases and complex software/data migrations. More
data = More fun

Based out of Richmond, VA. Travel/temporary relocation no problem

Ideally I'm looking for a short/medium-term contract with a dynamic team
working on cutting edge web applications in a Microsoft-centric environment.
Open to long-term if the opportunity is within driving distance of Richmond,
VA or involves (mostly) remote work.

{ "firstname": "johanna", "lastname": "hendrix", "domain": "gmail.com" }

[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=19394376](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=19394376)

------
davedx
SEEKING STARTUP WORK - Remote or the Netherlands

Me: Capable, experienced remote fullstack developer. Worked for a successful
SV startup before, currently on a long term contract in the NL ending in June.
I have cofounded and shipped products solo. Portfolio:
[http://dave78.com](http://dave78.com) LinkedIn:
[http://nl.linkedin.com/in/daveclayton78](http://nl.linkedin.com/in/daveclayton78)

You: A startup building a product with meaningful impact on the world. I know
that's vague, so examples of companies I've talked with: a startup wanting to
transform aerospace logistics; a renewable energy company. I'd be interested
in working freelance for you, perhaps moving to permanent if we're a good fit.
davedx@gmail.com if you're interested in talking.

------
mryan
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Amsterdam, London

Syadmin as a Service

Do you want to improve your scaling, resilience and reliability, but don't
have a full-time Ops person on the team? Why not rent one?

I work with startups and online businesses to help them spend less time
worrying about technical problems, and more time growing their business.

How can I help you?

\- Expert sysadmin services, on tap

\- Continuous Integration for your infrastructure

\- Infrastructure design and implementation

\- Server maintenance and optimisation (performance and cost)

\- Quickly get up and running with tools like Puppet, Vagrant and Packer

About Me

I'm writing a book on AWS System Administration that will be published by
O'Reilly early this year.

Here's an AWS case study for an infrastructure I built:

[http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/fashiolista/](http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/fashiolista/)

If you think these services could help your business grow, let's talk.
mike@epitech.nl

~~~
BjornW
mryan, I was curious and looked at your site epitech.nl In mybrowser (Firefox
28) there's an issue with words being cut off in weird places.

Have a look at this screenshot
[http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2014-05-01_15_34_39-OpQO...](http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2014-05-01_15_34_39-OpQOq8se.png)
and notice for instance the first sentence where the Y from the word you is
cut off.

I've looked at your theme.css and it seems removing word-break: break-all;
from it solves the issue in Firefox.

------
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Long or Short Term Consultation

I am a Product Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX). I have experience relevant
to products from iOS & Android to Large Web Platforms. I typically consult on
or perform the following:

\- Product management - strategy, best practices, team building,
implementation.

\- Product design - strategy, best practices, team building, process,
interaction design, ui design, iconography.

\- Front end dev - I tend to build most things I spec at the very least to a
minimum in which there is no chance of fidelity loss from prototype to final
product. I've also setup processes for growing teams and established best
practices for new hires.

\- iOS design/dev

info@bvrgroup.us | [http://bvrgroup.us](http://bvrgroup.us) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw)

------
pa7
SEEKING WORK - remote, based in Austria

I'm a JavaScript & Frontend Developer with a strong interest in data-
visualization, product management, and mathematics. I'm currently looking for
the next interesting client project. Throughout my 6+ years of industry
experience I created a couple of popular open source software projects (
heatmap.js [0], nude.js [1] ), launched several web products, and consulted
companies with their web strategies (don't hesitate to ask me about my
portfolio)

I love to work on anything web-related with interesting challenges and aspects
that haven't been done.

say hello at hn-contact@w-labs.at

[0] [https://github.com/pa7/heatmap.js](https://github.com/pa7/heatmap.js) [1]
[https://github.com/pa7/nude.js](https://github.com/pa7/nude.js)

------
paf31
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles (remote or local)

Experienced developer looking for small to medium projects. I have strong
experience with the following: C#, F#, Java, Scala, Haskell, Javascript,
TypeScript. My main speciality at the moment is the development of reliable
Javascript applications using strongly-typed source languages. I can work
across the full stack if necessary.

I also have extensive experience with: domain specific language design,
compiler implementation, framework implementation.

GitHub: [http://github.com/paf31](http://github.com/paf31),
[http://github.com/purescript](http://github.com/purescript) (I am the
original author of this project)

Website/Resume/Blog: [http://functorial.com](http://functorial.com)

Contact: my username at cantab dot net

------
ilkhan4
SEEKIING WORK - Greenville, SC or remote

I'm a full-stack developer with about 12 years of experience, mostly in
Microsoft-based stuff (C# and ASP.NET MVC/Web API is my current comfort zone),
but I'm also dabbling in Node and PhoneGap (and Xamarin!). I also prefer git
and Angular for front-end stuff so I'm not completely brainwashed. Lots of
database experience with SQL Server, but I also like CouchDB and MongoDB as
well. Oh, and I've done SharePoint too if that helps (or hurts).

I can help you design and develop your MVP with a design, spec and deployment
plan, or I can just help you fill in the areas you're missing on your dev
team.

[http://cbsmith.org](http://cbsmith.org)
[https://github.com/cbsmith402](https://github.com/cbsmith402)

------
snide
SEEKING FREELANCERS: DESIGN / FRONTEND

Remote work.

We're nearing the launch of Webhook.com, a backendless CMS targeted at
designers, front-end developers and anyone who wants an easy to use, easy to
deploy CMS system.

We'd like to get a couple prebuilt themes out for when we launch in late June.
Themes can be for anything, not just blogs. You must be able to code your own
designs in CSS/HTML. We use Swig JS (similar to Django) for our templating
language. Your work will be released open-source and available free to anyone
who wants to use it.

Please check over our site and documentation, then send an email to
dave@webhook.com if you're interested.

We're also in the middle of a successful Kickstarter.

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1749618880/webhook](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1749618880/webhook)

------
1_player
SEEKING WORK - London, UK - Preferably remote.

Linux systems administrator, MySQL DBA and full stack developer with 8 years
of experience, I'm currently looking to work on some new exciting projects,
preferably concurrent and distributed applications.

My preferred tools of trade are, in order: Go, Python, C, Flask, Django,
AngularJS.

Recent work:

* Django+Celery web application to configure and aggregate data from geographically distributed hardware devices. Real time frontend powered by AngularJS and Django REST Framework.

* Lightweight C multithreaded monitoring system inspired by Nagios for embedded and low power devices. Laravel+PHP+AngularJS realtime frontend. * Parallel ID3 indexer in Go with efficient bandwidth utilization, capable of indexing hundreds of MP3 files per second on a 100 MBit connection.

* Maintenance and performance tuning of 150+ MySQL installations, processing 150k queries/second on RHEL5 systems for an Italian telco. Design of a Flask web interface to execute queries in parallel over each instance, and to manage credentials and automatic table creation, compression and removal with user-specified patterns.

* Design and implementation of a company-wide OpenLDAP infrastructure to provide granular access control of the IT resources to 1200+ employees. Design of a web interface for creating and revoking access privileges.

Links:

Gmail: stephane.travostino

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=37499513](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=37499513)

oDesk profile:
[https://www.odesk.com/users/~018d2e254e0c751804](https://www.odesk.com/users/~018d2e254e0c751804)

Code: [http://bitbucket.org/1player](http://bitbucket.org/1player) \--
[http://github.com/1player](http://github.com/1player) _

------
genedd
SEEKING FREELANCER - Cambridge, MA, USA

We're doing some app analysis/forensics by looking at source code provided to
us, and could use some help doing so.

Mobile app software research Role: Examine source code for a small number of
mobile applications and develop an understanding of how they work. Develop
high level diagrams and documents describing the logic flow of certain aspects
of the applications.

Requirements: a computer science degree (or equivalent experience) with at
least a 3-5 years of experience developing mobile apps on Android, iOS (and if
possible Windows Phone). Need to commit to 20-40 hours of work per week during
May and 5-10 hours per week through August. Work needs to be performed on-site
at our office in Cambridge given the sensitivity of the code base.

email gene@endeavourpartners.net for more info

------
jmspring
SEEKING WORK - Remote (occasional on-site possible, Bay Area based)

Experienced generalist not afraid to get his hands dirty and more than capable
of coming in and getting things in order when things are ugly.

Primary strengths are on the back end, from restful services to distributed
systems and scaling. Particular experience in embedded/constrained systems,
security/PKI, image and video coding. Platform agnostic, primarily spend time
in C/C++, Python, and NodeJS. I've spent time in other areas as well --
including devops, system administration, and the like.

I'm mostly am looking for projects that are either well defined, or if
experimental/prototyped, we come up with a clear set of goals.

While Bay Area based, my schedule actually typically has good overlap w/ the
East Coast and Europe.

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have minimal experience making Android apps. I can do stuff that's
harder than basic CRUD apps.

Stuff I know well: Clojure, Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django,
Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL, MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah.

Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool you're using that nobody has
ever heard of.

Github (perhaps a bit dusty):
[https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
marcomassaro
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

[http://masswerks.com](http://masswerks.com)

We work with startups and internet companies to design and develop their
product.

* Planning & Strategy

* UX

* Interface and app design

* Mobile design

Check out our playbook on how we work here:

[http://masswerks.com/playbook/](http://masswerks.com/playbook/)

Email: marco@masswerks.com

------
jxf
SEEKING FREELANCER (Remote): R, RUBY, STATISTICS

We're looking for someone to help out with a small R-to-Ruby translation for 2
scripts (< 100 lines each).

Full details, sample dataset and results, and the R scripts are located here:

[http://goo.gl/9Gi37o](http://goo.gl/9Gi37o)

------
jtreminio
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (based out of Dallas, TX)

I am looking for companies that would like to virtualize their development
environment using Vagrant and Puppet.

I have a FOSS[0] that attempts to create customized solutions, but by its
nature it can never be as custom-tailored to each individual team's needs.

What I can do for you:

If your team requires a more standardized development environment using
virtual machines to closely mimic your production server, I can help!

I can create custom-tailored, shareable environments that will match your
production server(s) as closely as possible so you can get rid of the "It
works on my machine" excuse.

My Skype is jtreminio, email jtreminio@gmail.com, github.com/jtreminio,
github.com/puphpet

Let's talk!

[0] [https://puphpet.com](https://puphpet.com)

------
sebbul
SEEKING WORK - remote or on-site, Toronto, Canada, can fly in for meetings

10 years as a software engineer. Worked in a startup as its CTO / systems
architect / devops guy, in the financial / insurance industry as a senior
engineer.

I currently do mostly Ruby & Rails on the JVM, Java, some Scala, I manage my
deployments with Ansible. Can rapidly pick up whatever is needed. I create
system architectures in the cloud. I do mostly back-end work but I end up
solving my teams' front-end issues.

[http://in.linkedin.com/in/bulzak](http://in.linkedin.com/in/bulzak)

keywords: cloud, MySQL, AWS, Javascript, Java, Play Framework, Spring,
Hibernate, HornetQ, Torquebox, ElasticSearch, Ruby, Rails, playing with Erlang
and Vert.x

------
jc79
SEEKING WORK - Remote (@ UTC/GMT +1)

Do you need your code to be fast? 11 years C programmer here.

Do you need your code to be correct? Haskell hacker for the last 2 years.

Low level programmer for most of my life, I can easily develop for different
architectures, and I know GDB by heart.

Currently developing data analysis tools in Haskell, and enjoying every bit of
it.

I would love to discuss what challenges you are facing right now, and discuss
concrete solutions and schedules. Drop me an email.

GitHub : [https://github.com/jcristovao](https://github.com/jcristovao)

Blog : [http://fundeps.com](http://fundeps.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://pt.linkedin.com/in/joaocristovao](http://pt.linkedin.com/in/joaocristovao)

Email : jmacristovao at gmail.com

------
foenix
SEEKING FREELANCER — Zaniac — Remote or Salt Lake City, UT

We are an after-school education startup seeking to help kids get excited
about math and other STEM fields. We have course programs for K-8 students
ranging from Minecraft to Lego Robotics.

We need developers who came to development in order to scratch an itch. We
need an artist who thinks HTML/CSS3/JS is just another medium. We need a full-
stack engineer who believes that web apps can manage knowledge.

Our technologies include: Django, Linux, AWS, and Sass. Check out our website
at: [https://www.zaniaclearning.com/](https://www.zaniaclearning.com/)

If you feel like any of these skills match your knowledge, please feel free to
drop me us a line: careers@zaneprep.com

------
dpmehta02
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area - Remote or Local

Web Developer + Machine Learner (1+ years Rails, 1+ years Machine Learning)
freelancing while I build my own company.

If you need work done on a Rails app (from MVPs to legacy apps), you need to
build a predictive algorithm or you need to crawl/scrape data, contact me.

Web: Full stack Ruby/Rails, Git, Linux/Unix, Flask, Heroku, AWS,
MySQL/Postgres, MongoDB, APIs, jQuery, Bootstrap, Haml, Redis

Machine Learning: Python, Natural Language Processing, Web crawlers, Scikit-
Learn, Numpy, Pandas, R

dpmehta02[at]gmail[dot]com

[https://github.com/dpmehta02](https://github.com/dpmehta02)

[http://www.kaggle.com/users/30845/dpmehta02](http://www.kaggle.com/users/30845/dpmehta02)

------
jmalerbsjr
SEEKING WORK - New York, New York (Manhattan) On-site & Remote

8+ Years experience from implementing enterprise data center technologies with
a focus on operational performance, security, automation and comprehensive
execution planning.

[http://www.JosephMalerba.com](http://www.JosephMalerba.com)

SERVICES OFFERED Learning On-Site Technical Training Documentation IT Capital
Management Server/Desktop Technical Support Systems Administration Server
Virtualization High Availability Architecture (Cluster/Load Balancing) Storage
SAN Management & Administration Systems Automation Monitoring Outsourcing IT
Security PCI Certification Compliancy

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK, San Francisco or remote. Ruby Javascript full-stack Developer.
I've built several mvp's and am currently working on my own startup.
Interested in doing freelance work while I bootstrap my company.

I have 6 years programming experience in various contexts. I have a CS degree
with a focus in ML and AI.

keywords: java, javascript, angularjs, ember.js, css, sass, scss, compass,
yeoman, bower, grunt, ionic, html5, mobile, phonegap, cordova, heroku,
postgresql, mongo, nodejs, coffeescript, rails 4, devise, aws, amazon web
services, s3, machine learning, artificial intelligence, python, numpy, scipy,
jquery, unix, bash, bootstrap, zurb, d3.js, ruby on rails, nodejs, node.js,
sails

blog: morenoh149.github.io

email: username at gmail

------
codegeek
SEEKING FREELANCER (Anywhere in the world but US East Coast preferred)

Need Front end designer/dev who can design and also produce Clean HTML/CSS/JS
based on the design. I don't need PSDs necessarily. Final result must of
course be fully responsive.

My project is in a very early stage where I am coming up with mockups and
wireframes based on what I think they should look like. Bonus points for you
if you can give me ideas on how to do it better.

Please have something to show me when you contact. I don't care if it is your
website, github, dribble, behance whatever. Just have something to show.

Contact yashchandra@treftsystems.com with subject "HN Design" and I promise to
write back whether we work together or not.

------
rcraft
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote / Denver, CO

[http://GroupTweet.com/](http://GroupTweet.com/) is looking for a PHP/full-
stack developer, ideally with Twitter API experience.

GroupTweet is changing the way people and organizations use Twitter by making
it simple to create collaborative group Twitter accounts. Our paid users range
from global news & media organizations and Fortune 500 companies, to small
classrooms and high school sports teams.

We have Twitter’s seal of approval and work with their certified products
team.

With Twitter’s newfound focus on improving the private messaging experience
within their apps, we know this is going to be an exciting time for our
platform.

If interested email work@grouptweet.com

------
d0m
SEEKING FREELANCER (Contract, Part-Time or Full-time).

Full-stack developer and web designer. (REMOTE, we are based in Montreal and
Mountain-View)

Listrunner, [http://www.listrunnerapp.com](http://www.listrunnerapp.com).

Believe it or not, doctors still use paper to manage their team and their
patients. Yes they have $1B EMR, but the day-to-day management stuff is still
all done on paper. On top of being highly inefficient, it's unsafe and it's
killing people. (Most medical errors are due to miscommunication)

Listrunner is a secure mobile app replacing those paper, napkins and post-it
notes. Think of it as a synchronized todo list and secure communication tool
for doctors.

We've got amazing traction. Residents and doctors love it, we've just raised a
good seed round to move very fast, and we just joined the best possible
accelerator.

1\. Full-Stack Developer

We use Angular, Firebase, Phonegap and node.js. We're looking for a very good
full-stack developer to join our small team. You'll be working with us on a
super clean and high quality codebase.

    
    
       - You are a team player and can communicate fluently in English.
       - Passionate about new technologies, happy to learn new ones.
       - Expert in Javascript, bonus if experience with Firebase or Angular.
       - Desire to work on a meaningful and challenging problem.
    

2\. Web designer

Doctors are so tired of ugly and non-intuitive tools.. That's where you jump
in.

    
    
       - You are a team player and can communicate fluently in English.
       - Passionate about web and mobile design. You know all the latest trends and can't
         wait to put your knowledge and experience into solving a meaningful problem.
       - Expert in html/css.
       - Bonus if experience with Javascript and Photoshop.
    

Contact me directly: phzbox at gmail, please write "HN Job" as subject.

Also, feel free to contact me if you think you're a good fit even if you don't
exactly match what I described.

------
cjo
SEEKING WORK - Denver, remote

Entry level Clojure/Python dev, also working towards web development. Willing
to learn new frameworks/languages. Looking for part-time/full-time.

Clojure/Seesaw desktop app: [https://github.com/CJOlsen/tiling-
todo](https://github.com/CJOlsen/tiling-todo)

Python/wx desktop app:
[http://thiscurrentproject.wordpress.com/2013/08/22/perfect-m...](http://thiscurrentproject.wordpress.com/2013/08/22/perfect-
meal/)

[http://www.cjolsen.com](http://www.cjolsen.com)

[https://github.com/CJOlsen](https://github.com/CJOlsen)

email on website, contact page

------
kephra
SEEKING WORK: Bremen, Germany or remote

My main focus had been machine learning for last years. I still have a few
XML::Edifact customers for semi passive income. I dislike monolithic code, but
prefer to divide a problem and pick a language that fits best for each part.
I'm running two own clouds for shoutcast streaming and number crunching and
often work in DevOps admin position, when I realize that my customer has no
real admin of good skill.

See: [http://kephra.de/dox/Resume.html](http://kephra.de/dox/Resume.html) and
[http://kephra.de/dox/Stundensaetze.html](http://kephra.de/dox/Stundensaetze.html)

------
orky56
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area or Remote

At Critical Gaze, I complete an in-depth evaluation of your product with a
unique combination of criteria: design, usability, growth, and copy. In order
to tap the full potential of your market, each of these criteria need to work
in harmony. My service is ideal for startups who have great products and
require their landing page to give them a fighting chance as the first
impression to the user.

Check out our portfolio and work with KISSmetrics & Marvel. Also, feel free to
reach out if you have any questions at all.

Website with portfolio:
[https://www.criticalgaze.com](https://www.criticalgaze.com) Email: interest
at criticalgaze dot com

------
monejobs
SEEKING FREELANCER - Monetate (Remote or Conshohocken, PA)

Two projects:

1) Build Engineer

Looking for help making machine images (for both local VMs and AWS) build in
less than 10 minutes, while also moving them from in-house tools to Packer.
The application is based on Linux, MySQL, Python, nginx, tomcat, and haproxy.

You will have experience understanding and improving similar machine image
builds.

2) Continuous Integration

Integrate with GitHub to run our test suite on commit to master, and every
outstanding PR to master. Accelerate the pace of testing by a full order of
magnitude, so we can move faster, while breaking fewer things. We currently
use Jenkins.

You will have experience making dramatic improvements to complex continuous
integration suites.

Contact Kevin at kway@monetate.com

------
jayshahtx
SEEKING WORK - remote (based in Austin)

Hire me to analyze/curate large data sets, extract insights, and build
predictive models. Significant experience in Information Retrieval, Machine
Learning, general data science

Previous work:

\- Used machine learning to automate $1MM service at Umbel (Austin Startup)-
recommended ads for clients to run o Facebook by analyzing 1B+ data points

\- Used local Twitter sentiment to predict quality of life (model used to
predict poverty rates, population density, etc)

\- [Current] Using machine learning forecast concert ticket prices

I'm a triple major student at UT Austin with an almost perfect GPA. Graduating
this year, lover of all data. Email me at jayshahtx [at] gmail dot com or
visit me at www.jayshah.me

------
vsergiu
SEEKING WORK - travelling through Europe atm, will work remotely

I'm a full stack web developer and consultant for over 5 years. I have
extensive experience with PHP(Symfony 2, CodeIgniter, Laravel, Zend, Slim),
JavaScript(node.js, angular, jquery), PostgreSQL, Ruby, MongoDB, Meteor.js and
others. I am good at prototyping an application or building complex ones. I
also do training and code review for several teams and I can improve and scale
your existing project or create a new API for your application. My aim is to
find interesting people and interesting projects and help deliver quality
solutions. You can contact me via email(in profile).

------
takatin
SEEKING WORK - remote, South India

You might be in need of a complete branding experience covering everything
from logos to stationery to social media graphics and email signatures.

Or you might need just a quick logo and a website or a slick new UI design for
your latest app. Either way, if you need designs done, I'm your man. I have
over 7 years of experience in designing brands and developing front-ends for
apps and websites, a selected few of which are available for perusal over at
my portfolio site[0] and on dribbble[1]. For inquiries, my email is in my
profile.

    
    
      [0] - http://dffrnt.com
      [1] - http://dribbble.com/vjk2005

------
awdyson
SEEKING WORK - Bay Area - Remote OK

I’m a front-end engineer with full-stack ability. I've worked well as part of
a team and as the lone developer. Recent projects have included code rewrites,
MVPs, and full-fledged site builds. I've worked with several seeded startups,
as well as larger organizations like TripAdvisor and Harvard Business School.

Languages:

● JavaScript ● HTML5 ● XSLT ● CSS3 ● LESS & SASS ● Perl ● Python ● Ruby ● Bash
Script

Technologies:

● Angular ● jQuery & jQuery UI ● Backbone ● Bootstrap ● Node.js ● Sails ●
Express ● Rails ● Mojolicious ● Git ● Subversion

linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/alexdyson](http://www.linkedin.com/in/alexdyson)

gmail: awdyson

------
stevekemp
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Edinburgh, Scotland, UK.

I'm a system administrator, and I like monitoring, ensuring backups are
present,clusters, and performance tweaks. Along with large chunks of
automation via Ansible, Fabric, CFEngine, and similar systems.

Things I can handle are all the things you'd expect; Apache, memcached, redis,
beanstalkd, openvpn, pound, varnish, ucarp, MySQL, PostGresql, NFS, KVM,
monitoring systems, and similar.

Previous experience includes working at a technical hosting company, being a
consultant for a significant MySQL cluster deployment, and writing lots of
software on the side (Perl, C, C++, node.js, ruby, etc)

------
robertnealan
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote or Travel

UI/UX Designer & Frontend Developer with a penchant for clean, responsive
layouts. Experience with HTML5, CSS3, SCSS, LESS, javascript, jQuery, AWS, and
currently working with nodeJS/Express.

Company portfolio at [http://atomidesign.com](http://atomidesign.com), more
recent work includes
[http://californianaturel.com](http://californianaturel.com) and
[http://mainlandskateandsurf.com](http://mainlandskateandsurf.com).

Additional work available upon request.

Contact: rob@atomidesign.com

------
tzm
SEEKING FREELANCER / Cofounder

Partsline.com [http://partsline.com](http://partsline.com) (Mountain View, CA)
Looking for front end designer/dev who can finish building out the consumer
web app and admin panels and help launch the site. Equity is available and
possibly a cofounder position.

I built the service and am currently working on the mobile app and backend
communication stack. There are over 650,000 parts requests in the system and
currently receives approx 300 / day. I plan to raise a small round.

Email address is located in my handle.

------
mylons
SEEKING WORK - Northern California/Remote/Travel

Full stack engineer with 6+ years experience in algorithms, bioinformatics,
data analysis, and web services. I've contributed to the official chef
cookbooks, and a few open source bioinformatics packages (TMAP, GATK,
SAMTOOLS).

I specialize in Java, Python, and Rails development, have been published in
Nature & Genomics Research as well as others.

mrlyons@gmail.com [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/michael-
lyons/7/136/7a3](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/michael-lyons/7/136/7a3)

------
AndroidJedi
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (California, U.S.)

I'm an experienced Android Developer, developing Android mobile apps for
phones and tablets using: Android Native Development, Object Oriented
Development, Android SDK, Eclipse IDE, Java, SQLite, XML and Linux.

I have Android app project experience, including: concept development, project
planning, research, algorithm development, programming, testing, debugging,
publishing apps to the Google Play store and product maintenance.

If you have a project you would like to discuss and for my full resume please
email me at: ken dot compxpress at gmail dot com

------
pkaler
SEEKING WORK: Vancouver or Remote

I have been building iOS Apps since 2008. Build Android Apps, too. I'm also
somewhat of a passable Ruby/Rails developer. I was a game developer in a
previous lifetime. I have been writing code for more than 15 years now.

I have built and managed teams.

Github: [http://github.com/kaler](http://github.com/kaler)

LinkedIn: [http://ca.linkedin.com/in/kaler](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/kaler)

Website: [http://parveenkaler.com](http://parveenkaler.com)

Contact: pk@smartfulstudios.com

------
pattle
SEEKING WORK - London UK, Remote

Hey, I'm a full stack developer based in the UK. I normally use HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, Node.js, PHP but I'm happy to take on projects that will require
me to learn new languages.

I'm passionate about what I do and care deeply about my craft which results in
high quality applications with a great UI/UX.

I pride myself on being a trustworthy and reliable no-fuss developer. I can
provide case studies and references if required.

Email - chris.pattle@gmail.com Website -
[http://www.chrispattle.com](http://www.chrispattle.com)

------
anthony_franco
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote or Local

I have over six years of experience developing in Rails and scaling to
millions of users. I just recently did the switch to freelancing, so for the
right projects I'm working at a discounted rate (while I build up my
portfolio).

You can see some of my work and contact me here:
[http://sanfranlabs.com/](http://sanfranlabs.com/) And my LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/anthonyf/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/anthonyf/)

Thanks!

------
khalidmbajwa
SEEKING WORK - Remote Front End Developer with over 10 years of experience.
Primary expertise include Javascript/Angular and iOS. In addition , a UI/UX
designer who obsesses over every last pixel. Love building apps that not only
work great but are a complete joy for the end-user to use as well. oDesk
Profile:[https://www.odesk.com/users/~015a98a14e8f368860](https://www.odesk.com/users/~015a98a14e8f368860)
Behance:behance.net/khalidmbajwa

------
stillsut
SEEKING WORK

i do >> MAPS <<

MAP: All Non-Profits in Massachusetts:
[http://willsutton.org/Oct16.html](http://willsutton.org/Oct16.html)

MAP: Traffic in Boston:
[http://willsutton.org/mitviz/cartoproj/indexA.html](http://willsutton.org/mitviz/cartoproj/indexA.html)

I can do maps outside massachusetts as well! Full stack guy, everything from
JS UX to back-end and data-scraping if need be. Need a map that looks
different than anyone else, I'm your guy.

wsutton17 [at] g-m-a-i-l

Cartographer

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE / ONSITE POSSIBLE

Hello! I'm a UK-based full-stack developer with a touch of design thrown in.

I worked on e-commerce, Wordpress, CRM, API's (building & integrating with),
web apps, MVP's, iOS/Android apps etc etc. Everything from little niche sites
to those with huge traffic/revenue.

Front end web: HTML5, CSS, Javascript, responsive design Back end web: PHP (I
specialise in Codeigniter but have used all kinds!), picking up nodeJS too.

App dev:

I work with Titanium mainly, but I've also used Phonegap in the past. Have
worked on iOS and Android apps for phones & tablets. I've also built a good
number of API's to complement, so that's covered too.

Most recent work:

* [https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/eatmcr/id384069000](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/eatmcr/id384069000) * [https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pitbot.pit...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pitbot.pit..). * [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pitchup.com-campsite-caravan...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pitchup.com-campsite-caravan..).

In general I have a pretty good overview of every step of the development
process - from sketch to deployment. I can help draw up specs, implement,
optimise and launch.

In addition to the above, I'm happy to give some big discounted rates if any
of the following sound interesting:

* I'd be very interested in building something on AngularJS or similar & also get into Python properly. If you have something non-mega-urgent that can handle a few little learning issues then it might be worth a try...

* Similarly, in exchange for travel+accomm, I'll do a big discount on work in interesting places with interesting people. Onsite work might be tricky outside the EU but in those cases I could work remotely initially and come say hello after.

Can supply big list of links and info on other recent work if interested.

Contact info in profile, or via [http://pitbot.net](http://pitbot.net)

------
Xeoncross
SEEKING WORK - Remote, or Dallas, TX area

PHP / Javascript Developer responsible for many open source projects used by
hundreds of other developers.

7 years of professional experience with companies in the Dallas and New York
areas.

[http://davidpennington.me](http://davidpennington.me)

[https://github.com/Xeoncross](https://github.com/Xeoncross)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/99923/xeoncross](http://stackoverflow.com/users/99923/xeoncross)

------
cbames89
SEEKING WORK- Chicago, Boston, Philadelphia, Washington D.C., Houston. Remote
work is cool with us.

CUDA, C++, Python, Robotics, Image Processing

We are Talos X, a small robotics consulting company. We specialize in image
processing, sensor fusion, 3D Imaging, CUDA, and robotics design. Our most
recent experience involved developing the perception system for DARPA Robotics
Challenge entry Valkyrie. If you'd like to learn more, checkout our website,
www.talosx.com, or feel free to contact me at cbames[at]gmail.com

------
glenscott1
SEEKING WORK - Norwich, UK or remote

I have 12 years professional experience building sites and applications with
open source technologies. I am an ex-Yahoo engineer, I am reliable, and I get
stuff done.

I can build you a MVP quickly, or give you advice on scaling your application
to thousands of users. I am also very comfortable working with large legacy
code bases.

More backend focused (PHP, Perl, Python or Ruby) than front-end, but have good
experience of working with standards-compliant HTML, CSS, JS as well as JQuery
and D3.

glen@glenscott.co.uk

------
tomek_zemla
SEEKING WORK - Montreal, Canada. Local/remote.

Creative Technologist. Background in computer science and visual arts and
design. Interested in interactive graphics, UX/UI, computational design, data
visualization, R&D projects...
[http://www.pixelbox.com](http://www.pixelbox.com) or
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/pixelbox](http://www.linkedin.com/in/pixelbox)

Not planing to move, but free to travel as part of collaboration.

------
ysubach2
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2/CEST timezone)

Senior software engineer: 12 years in web and mobile applications development.
Seeking remote contract work.

Possess knowledge of multiple technologies and platforms, general keywords:
PHP, NodeJS, Python, Groovy/Grails, iOS, HTML5. Please check my website and
contact me for getting more details.

Website: [http://yurisubach.com/services](http://yurisubach.com/services) |
Email: ysubach@gmail.com | Skype: ysubach

------
robwilliams88
Hey guys, this is a great thread but if you find yourself looking for work or
freelancers more then at the beginning of the month, I started a newsletter /
community called Workshop where you can receive all the best leads each day or
reach out to hundreds of freelancers almost instantly. Check it out:
[http://letsworkshop.com](http://letsworkshop.com) I send out the good stuff
from this thread each month too :)

------
professorTuring
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Security Consultant If you don't want to appear in the
front page due to you security problems, just hire me. I will help you in your
security design, processes, procedures, ERP, DRP, compliance, key management,
PCI-DSS... I will walk with you and I will enable you to achieve your goals in
a secure way. I don't overkill just smart security for your business. Just
drop me a line to my e-mail or answer me here.

------
alfor
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (based in Montréal, Canada) I have many years of
experience in building web apps with Django and Python. I can know web app
from the server to the frontend. I build simple, clean and fast systems.

I also worked in embedded development and I can bridge the gap

Education in Software engineering.
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/alexandreforget](http://www.linkedin.com/in/alexandreforget)

You can contact me at job@alexandreforget.com

------
FastLine-Media
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Campbell, CA

Hello! We're a 3 person web design/development team from Campbell, CA. We have
extensive experience building web sites and applications for small to medium
sized businesses. We do extensive work on WordPress and take pride in
releasing modern, beautiful and well-coded work. More information is available
on our website: [http://fastlinemedia.com](http://fastlinemedia.com)

------
lelf
SEEKING WORK — remote

Speciality: Haskell, POSIX system programming, including Mac OS X, including
low-level, fast numeric crunching, front-end web, including D3, TypeScript,
obscure SVG. Solid math and functional programming.

[https://github.com/llelf](https://github.com/llelf)
[http://lelf.me](http://lelf.me)
[http://lelf.me/resume](http://lelf.me/resume)

------
_wesley_
SEEKING FREELANCERS - (SF or Remote)

We're Gustin, a premium crowdsourced menswear brand. Looking to bring on
another full stack rails engineer for a consistent 10 hours/week of feature
development on our platform.

Design / UX / analytics experience a plus. We'd prefer to pay more for an
experienced engineer who will do things right the first time.

Email us at team@weargustin.com to chat.

[http://www.weargustin.com](http://www.weargustin.com)

~~~
AlexFeldy
Just sent you an email. Looking forward to hearing from you!

------
up_and_up
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Michigan.

Looking for part-time fullstack RUBY, RAILS, or Devops based projects.

Midwest billing rates.

Senior Developer 8+ years exp.

* Fullstack Ruby/Rails development: frontend/backend/devops

* Javascript heavy apps and Backbone.js

* 3rd party API integrations. Custom gems and plugins

* Manage the server, with or without chef

* Mysql, Postgres or MongoDB

* MVP/prototypes

* Rescue/refactor stale/failing projects

More: [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/)

For project inquiries send an email to: projects `at` featlabs `dot` com

=================

------
_acme
SEEKING FREELANCER

Located in Chicago, but remote work is fine. I'm looking for someone to
implement mouse chords in Microsoft Word for cut/copy/paste similar to Rob
Pike's Plan 9 acme text editor (the method is up to you -- VBA add-in, system-
wide application, etc.) See
[http://man.cat-v.org/plan_9/1/acme](http://man.cat-v.org/plan_9/1/acme).

Contact bv at tuffmail dot com.

------
_acme
SEEKING FREELANCER

Located in Chicago, but remote work is fine. I'm looking for someone to modify
Brackets/CodeMirror (for at least Mac and maybe Windows) to create a clone of
the RISC OS 3 !Edit simple text editor -- see
[http://riscos.com/support/users/userguide3/book2b/d_6.html](http://riscos.com/support/users/userguide3/book2b/d_6.html).

Contact bv at tuffmail dot com.

------
jf22
SEEKING WORK REMOTE or Central CT

Asp.net C# guy with experience in all the major .net framework bits. MVC,
WebForms, Web Api, WCF, etc, etc.

Also a very good javascript developer with angular, knockout and jquery mobile
experience.

Proficient in SQL Server using Entity Framework, NHibernate and PetaPoco. Also
know RavenDb quite well.

I've worked for another hacker news user before!

More about me: [http://jfarrellism.com/](http://jfarrellism.com/)

------
cfeduke
SEEKING WORK - Virginia (US), Remote

20+ years experience, looking for part time evenings/weekends

\- Scala, Ruby, Clojure \- Akka, Play, Rails \- PostgreSQL \- Linux/Unix

While I can work in many other languages and technologies, the above list is
all I'm willing to use during my freelancing time.

Not a front-end designer. UIs I create look surprisingly like Bootstrap.

[http://github.com/cfeduke](http://github.com/cfeduke)

charles.feduke {\at} gmail {\dot} com

------
muyueh
SEEKING WORK - Taipei, Remote (visualization/data science)

\- Built more than 2000+ Visualization using mostly D3.js and R.

\- Largest dataset visualized so far: 1GB.

\- Have beeen teaching visualization at the Data Science Program in Taipei and
will be sharing speech on Visualizaton @PyCon APAC 2014.

List of my visualization works can be found here:
[http://muyueh.com/1314/en.html](http://muyueh.com/1314/en.html)

muyueh.lee at gmail dot com

------
amac
SEEKING FREELANCER: Remote.

PROJECT: Help build an iOS classifieds app.

MOTIVATION: Making it easier to sell your stuff. (and to a lesser extent,
discover new stuff to buy)

SKILLS: iOS development. (objective-c, c++, cocoa etc) The project is called
'Octopus' and our temporary website is at octopus.org. My e-mail address and
more about me is in my profile. Get in touch with any questions, or ask them
here and I'll try to get back to you.

------
dcwilson
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Looking for smaller, part time type jobs. Possibility of "swapping" work for
charitable donation. Java, Python/Django, and light front end (I am not a
designer). Interested in getting my hands dirty with spatial technologies as
much as possible.

Projects:
[http://davidwilson.me/projects.html](http://davidwilson.me/projects.html)
Email: david@davidwilson.me

------
bluedog
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm an experienced web and mobile developer looking for small to medium
projects.

Good experience of: Python (Django, Flask), JavaScript (Node.js, AngularJS,
Firebase, IonicFramework). I can work across the full stack if necessary.

Also i have specialty in designing prototypes and building MVP of
idea/product.

Looking for Designing Prototype/MVP, Building Mobile Apps or Web Development.
(In same order as mentioned.)

contact: mobulite [at] gmail com

------
solomone
SEEKING WORK - Remote ( based in Seattle )

Full stack developer with 14+ years experience

Angular/Node.js/Responsive HTML/.NET/iOS/Objective-c

Recently completed work for VEVO, Vulcan and Lytro.

website: [http://lithe.net](http://lithe.net)

linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/solomon-
english/8/b2/333](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/solomon-english/8/b2/333)

------
SteveMorin
SEEKING FREELANCER - Philadelphia PA, Looking for an person with consulting
for 2 to 4 week consulting project that is business process, systems and
information architecture modeling. This is a full-time role for these few
weeks. To start in 1 week.

    
    
      - Information Architecture
      - Business Process Modeling
      - Consulting Experience
    

If interested email me at steve@demandcube.com

------
ihaveajob
SEEKING WORK - Remote (I'm in San Francisco, team in Spain)

We are a small software team (6 people at the moment) with lots of experience
in C++ system development, Java, Django, some .NET and a few HTML5 side
projects. The team has worked together for 3-6 years. As our core product
development tapers off, we seek interesting projects to take on.

website: www.forware.es contact pablo at diazgutierrez dot com

------
jesskerca
SEEKING WORK, remote - Ottawa Ontario, Canada

Currently a student in Computer Science. I've made lots of small programs and
games in Java, C, C++, and a couple small web apps in Javascript (node +
express.js). I'm also trying to learn Perl, and I'm pretty good at technical
writing. Personal website: jessjohnson.ca (has all contact information,
including GitHub and LinkedIn)

------
frankdenbow
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote ok, based out of NYC

Looking for Front end developer to create Tshirt designer tool

\- File upload for artwork with moving, scaling \- Identifying distinct colors
\- Price calculation \- Output high fidelity mockup

StartupThreads
([https://www.startupthreads.com](https://www.startupthreads.com)) - Easiest
way to print & ship swag for companies

Email: frank@startupthreads.com

------
samsolomon
SEEKING FREELANCER - Mobile, AL - Remote OK

I'm an interactive producer for Red Square Gaming, an ad agency for casinos.
We're on the look out for a few Frontend and Wordpress freelancers to partner
with. You can see our work at
[http://redsquaregaming.com/](http://redsquaregaming.com/)

If your interested email me sam.solomon (at) redsquaregaming.com

------
techaddict009
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (Gujarat, India)

I have better experience in web data scrapping aka mining. I do it using PHP.
I have scrapped various kinds of websites. Some even demand logins. You can
see my gigs here : fiverr.com/users/techaddict/

I even have better experience of frontend development using twitter bootstrap.
My recent work based on it : reversearc.com

You can contact me via mail at vivek.be

------
adrianscott
SEEKING WORK - Remote, U.S. Time Zone

Social Networking Pioneer / Napster Founding Investor

Full-Stack Dev, Math Ph.D.

Recent projects in Python/Django, Java/Play Framework/Hibernate, Node.js; Some
Android

Strong Passion for Analytics, A/B Testing, Habit Creation

Extensive AWS / Cloud experience

Can build/provide capital-efficient dev team

Find out more at: [http://www.iShipCode.com](http://www.iShipCode.com)

------
12bit
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco or Remote

Do you need help with a hardware project - circuit design or embedded
software? Much of my recent work has been on wireless connectivity (Bluetooth,
Wifi, Zigbee), but in the past I've written firmware and designed hardware for
industrial machines and for robotic systems.

Please get in touch if you have a project you'd like to discuss.

------
logicdispatch
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Southeast/Mid/West Michigan

We are a small, experienced team doing web and cross-platform mobile, desktop
and game development, primarily using C#, Clojure, C++, Java and Javascript.

More information can be found at
[http://www.logicdispatch.com](http://www.logicdispatch.com) and my email
address is in my profile.

------
gbuckingham89
SEEKING WORK - Freelance Web Developer (PHP, HTML, CSS) - Bournemouth, UK

I have 8+ years freelance experience and 4+ years full time agency experience.
I specialise in planning and building bespoke applications in PHP.

More details on my website;
[http://georgebuckingham.com](http://georgebuckingham.com) \- or email me;
george@georgebuckingham.com

------
ptnx
SEEKING WORK: SoCal or Remote

Audio programmer and musician, with experience in both technical and creative
areas. My current work involves developing computer software to generate,
analyze, and understand music and musical structure.

[http://www.bitbucket.org/pucktronix](http://www.bitbucket.org/pucktronix)
surgesg@gmail.com

------
jnsaff2
SEEKING WORK REMOTE, willing to relocate.

14 years *NIX SysAdmin and Product/Project Manager for infrastructure
projects.

Have done Network Security for online Gambling, built the infrastructure for
#1 online dating site in Australia. Managed a team which was building internal
and external services for an IaaS cloud provider.

My current tool of choice is Ansible.

Twitter/gmail: jnsaff

------
lastofus
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm an experienced web developer with a background in MMO game development. 8+
years of industry experience working in SF.

Primarily looking for Python/Django work, but able to work in any number of
languages and environments, including Java/Android development.

Keywords: Python, Django, PHP, Java, Android, Javascript

Contact: risinglight [at] gmail com

------
uptownhr
Seeking Work - US CA, Remote I'm a full stack web developer in the US.
Familiar with the PHP and Node stacks and Angular for the frontend.

Seeking Freelancer - Remote I have two projects going, www.startuptabs.com and
www.gethoneybadger.com. Both are chrome extensions in need of UX work.

please reach out to me at jameslee@startuptabs.com

------
kovrik
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

I'm a Java developer. Experience: 4 years.

Skills: Java SE/EE, Servlets, JSP, Spring, JDBC, Hibernate, TestNG, HtmlUnit,
Maven, Ant, MySQL, MongoDB etc.

Also know: Linux, Bash, Perl, JS, jQuery, HTML, CSS, Web Scraping etc.

For more info email: kovrik0@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/kovrik](https://github.com/kovrik)

------
ihaveajob
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, remote OK

Running own company, looking for part time work. Lots of professional
experience on C++, Python/Django, Cocoa/iOS developer, HTML5.

linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pablodiazg](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pablodiazg)
gmail: ihaveajob

------
vs4vijay
Seeking Work - Remote / India

AngularJS, Google App Engine/Heroku/AWS, Spring/Java.

[https://github.com/vs4vijay](https://github.com/vs4vijay)
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/vs4vijay/](http://in.linkedin.com/in/vs4vijay/)

------
skyriser
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (Montreal, Canada)

iOS Freelance Developer (Objective-C, iPhone/iPad)

Email: info@skyriser.com

Web: [http://skyriser.com/](http://skyriser.com/)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau](http://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau)

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

I do rapid hardware/electronics/robotics development, focusing on getting from
idea to prototype quicky. Extensive experience with 3d printing and motion
control. Prefer to work on open source hardware, this is reflected in rates.
Contact me at kliment at 0xfb.com

------
princehonest
SEEKING WORK - Austin or remote - me@princehonest.com

I'm a software engineer with a background in cloud computing and financial
trading looking for part-time projects in the field of data science and
engineering. My current skillset is in R, Python, C/C++ in a Linux
environment.

------
mryan
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

I am looking for sysadmins and DevOps freelancers to help out on some upcoming
projects. I am seeking expertise in:

\- AWS

\- Puppet

\- Vagrant/Packer

\- Python

If this matches your skill set and you are looking for some interesting
projects to work on, email me on mike@epitech.nl and let me know a bit about
yourself, your experience and your rates.

------
dve
SEEKING WORK - remote or on-site, London based.

Full stack developer, C#, javascript, node.js, plus many frameworks and
libraries

More detailed C.V can be view here.. [http://dvemac.github.io/Curriculum-
Vitae/](http://dvemac.github.io/Curriculum-Vitae/)

------
quiqueqs
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Experienced Android developer living in Argentina.

Built and sold several apps, some with over a million downloads.

Experience designing and developing apps for devices as well as tablets.

View my portfolio at
[http://www.henriqueboregio.com](http://www.henriqueboregio.com)

------
nwienert
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Full stack, plenty of language knowledge. Currently consulting on creating
React -based isomorphic apps.

Node.js, Frontend (including design), Ruby/rails, various other languages

Check me out [http://github.com/natew](http://github.com/natew)

------
FiddlerClamp
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Toronto, Canada.

TECHNICAL/MARKETING WRITER

Experience writing online help, white papers, FAQs, newsletters, blog posts,
direct mail pieces, and Web site copy.

Seasoned, efficient, drama-free, and easy to work with. Focused on improving
your bottom line.

Contact: jonathanacohen [at] gmail.com

~~~
FiddlerClamp
Also:
[http://www.hiretechnicalwritertoronto.com/](http://www.hiretechnicalwritertoronto.com/)

------
windsurfer
SEEKING WORK - Ottawa, Ontario, Canada (remote ok)

I'm a full-stack web developer. I'm familiar with some technologies (ASP, PHP,
Node) but learning something new is always fun. Check out my website for more
info: abielinski.com

You can email me at adam at abielinski dot com

------
late2part
SEEKING FREELANCER - Postgres/Python - REMOTE OK - Sunnyvale, CA Preferred

Seeking freelancer to help with some optimizations in the way our python code
talks with postgres. Combination coding/database work. Please mail
ahannan@arubanetworks.com.

Thanks!

------
dmn001
SEEKING WORK - Remote / UK

Hi, I am a freelancer based in UK and have a few years experience doing web
scraping. I use Perl and Python and databases MongoDB and MySQL, and cloud
services for web crawling such as Amazon EC2.

Email: dmn001 [at] gmail [dot] com

------
brandonagain
SEEKING WORK -- well, kind of. Betatype
([http://betatype.io](http://betatype.io)) is a freelance marketplace, but we
are offering a personal consultancy to any client who wants it. We will get
your product built for $3,500.

We'll listen to your idea, discuss it with you, figure out your goals, and
help you write a good feature requirement list. Then we'll find one of our
screened programmers to build it for you.

The consulting part on our part is free. $3,500 is ordinarily what you'd pay a
programmer on our site to get a prototype built. But we're willing to take the
time to essentially write a good, detailed job posting for you.

Read more about this here:
[http://betatype.io/tellus](http://betatype.io/tellus)

------
grimtrigger
SEEKING WORK - NYC/New York City or remote

Full stack developer (html,css,javascript,php,mysql) with extensive jQuery and
Backbone experience. Also dipped my feet in iOS/phonegap and elasticsearch.

website: www.aakilfernandes.com

------
logn
SEEKING WORK - remote

Web scraping, web crawling, data munging, webapps.

1.855.519.2845

dan@machinepublishers.com

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/danhollingsworth/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/danhollingsworth/)

------
Veilkrand
SEEKING FREELANCER

San Francisco branch of an international media company is looking for an
expert Drupal backend developer. Experience on apps and API development a
plus.

\- Expertise on backend Drupal7 development.

\- PHP/MySQL

\- REST API development

------
markprovan
SEEKING WORK - Freelance Ruby, Rails & JS Developer

I have 3 years experience working with large Rails apps and 2 years experience
using Ember.js

Contact me at markgprovan[at]gmail.com

------
armored
SEEKING FREELANCER

Looking for a freedom loving developer to pitch in on a project with a moral
imperative. Remote ok.

Node.js, JavaScript, Python, C. Cryptography, API, frontend.

~~~
ville
Sounds interesting and I would like to hear more. You'll find my email address
in my profile.

------
focusaurus
SEEKING WORK - Remote (US, CO)

[http://peterlyons.com](http://peterlyons.com)

node.js web application development

full stack, angularjs, devops

------
binarydreams
Seeking work - [http://codetheory.in/resume/](http://codetheory.in/resume/)

------
peterchon
HAVE TIME - for side work in San Diego or remote.

A front-end developer with 5+ years of experience and a life-long experience
in design & art.

Excellent in: \+ HTML \+ CSS : SASS, LESS, Bootstrap \+ JS : AngularJS,
jQuery, Google Charts API, D3.js \+ Templates : Wordpress, Drupal, Concrete5,
Plone \+ UI Design \+ Korean

Have experiences with the following back-end: \+ PERL, PHP, Python, Ruby, .NET

------
freekh
SEEKING WORK

Full-stack, Scala, Play, Slick, builds (sbt)

Former Scala/Play trainer

Remote or near Stockholm, Sweden

Contact: my username at gmail dot com

Github: my username

------
147
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a Ruby/Clojure developer looking for remote work. Contact in profile.

------
xrenwmptsyvf
SEEKING WORK remote or Boston

Python, R

Java - Android, J2ME if you must

network analysis, GIS/spatial data, data visualization

www.doorinthewall.co.za

------
almost
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK. London, UK. Remote.

Freelance developer based in Brighton in the UK (50 minutes from London). I am
flexible, resourceful and reliable and I can help you turn your ideas into
reality. I can build mobile and web apps as well as fun things involving
custom hardware. I can build prototypes or full apps on my own but also happy
to work as part of a team (and I have a bunch of great people I work with if
you need help putting together one).

I work a lot with Python (often with Django) and JavaScript (Node.JS and
browser) to build rich client browser based and mobile apps. I also do
hardware based projects, I have experience with coding in Assembly and C on
various micro controllers and Arduino development.

A very non-exhaustive list of technologies I have built real things with (and
enjoyed): Python, JavaScript, Django, Node.JS, Backbone.JS, AngularJS, OpenCV,
D3.js, Arduino.

Some recent projects (see [http://tomparslow.co.uk](http://tomparslow.co.uk)
for more details):

\- The software and technical design for a "magic mirror" that was used at
London Fashion Week. Behind the scenes it was built with 15 network Raspberry
Pis with camera modules. [http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/tag/london-
fashion-week](http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/tag/london-fashion-week)

\- An iPad app for a medical company for quick lookup of drug interaction

\- Interactive visualisations for an iPad based magazine built with D3.js
(They look really nice and I can send you a link to try them out if you ask)

\- Lead developer on a team building a collaboration application featuring a
RESTful API and browser and mobile clients. See
[http://thisisdrum.com](http://thisisdrum.com) and see also a talk I gave on
some of the tech at
[http://asyncjs.com/hypermedia/](http://asyncjs.com/hypermedia/)

\- [http://spawnsong.com](http://spawnsong.com)

Some fun stuff I've made recently:

\- A solver written in Haskell for the regular expression crossword puzzle
that was going round recently [https://github.com/almost/regex-crossword-
solver](https://github.com/almost/regex-crossword-solver)

\- A location based app (works on desktop but mainly mobile):
[http://head2.me](http://head2.me)

\- An open source JavaScript library I wrote:
[https://github.com/dharmafly/jsonpatch.js](https://github.com/dharmafly/jsonpatch.js)

\- The Amazon Glacier support I contributed to Boto (popular Python library):
[https://github.com/almost/boto/tree/glacier/boto/glacier](https://github.com/almost/boto/tree/glacier/boto/glacier)

I'd love to talk about your project. Please do get in touch! I am away from
the office until next Wednesday but will get back to you then (or before if I
find some Wi-Fi!)

Portfolio Website: [http://tomparslow.co.uk](http://tomparslow.co.uk)

Geeky and More Techincal Website:
[http://almostobsolete.net](http://almostobsolete.net)

Github: [https://github.com/almost](https://github.com/almost)

Email: tom@tomparslow.co.uk

Phone: +44 (0) 7951261227

------
J_Darnley
SEEKING WORK - Remote; Belgium; UK, Manchester area

Native English speaker who also speaks and Dutch near fluently.

I am experienced with:

* C

* x86 assembly

* Make-based builds

* FFmpeg

* x264

Ohloh profile:
[https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

Gitorious profile:
[https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley](https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley)

Contact: james dot darnley at gmail dot com. PGP key ID: 0x99412908

------
notastartup
SEEKING WORK:

REMOTE

PORTFOLIO: [http://appsonify.com](http://appsonify.com)

------
znq
SEEKING WORK: Remote (we're a distributed team of high quality mobile &
backend engineers)

[http://mobilejazz.cat](http://mobilejazz.cat)

We are Mobile Jazz, a collective of excellent engineers and designers with a
strong focus on everything mobile and beyond. We've been doing Android and iOS
development from their beginnings in 2008.

Additionally we've a ton of experience in backend development (Go, Java &
Scala) and web frontend development (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript).

Check us out here: [http://mobilejazz.cat](http://mobilejazz.cat)

If you've any questions please get in touch with me via stefan@mobilejazz.cat
- happy to answer any questions :-)

PS: We've worked successfully with other HN members before.

~~~
polshaw
A 15-man team hardly strikes me as a freelancer seeking work

